# Dans Kent Klassic



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi all

Ive talked the talked about dieting down and competing for a long time now, but recently I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror and was taken aback about how badly I looked!

So, this hhas given me the motivation I needed to get on a diet and see if I have what it takes to get in shape to compete.

Im currently 18st 9lbs, 5ft 10inches.

I would really appreciated all and any input that anyone can give me with my diet, nutrition and training. Currently I plan on doing the following:

Diet

3 poached eggs and 2 slices of toast

1 chicken breast, 4 tablespoons of rice, peas and onions

Potein shake

1 chicken breast, 4 tablespoons of rice, peas and onions

Pre workout shake

Post workout shake

Dinner (healthy homecooked)

I have a couple of pieces of fruit to snack on during the day.

Training:

Mon - Chest, tris & 30 mins x trainer

Tuesday - 60mins cross trainer & abs

Wednes - Legs

Thursday - Shoulders, Back & 30 mins x trainer

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Cardio around the golf course

Sunday - Rest

All input is really helpful. I will keep this journal updated with pictures, dieting etc


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

So its been three days now and the routine is starting to take shape and Im settling into the mindset.

Wednesday and today (thursday) I did 45minutes on the cross trainer at 630am before going off to work. I received some advice on doing this first thing in the morning opposed to doing it straight after my workout, so my days have looked something like this:

Wednesday:

730 (Following 45mins x trainer) Protein shake & 1 bananna

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

2030 Post workout shake

2130 Spaghetti & meatballs

I trained legs which consisted of:

Warm up on 60kg

1) 100kg 12 reps

2) 120kg 10 reps

3) 140kg 5 reps

Leg press

1) 400kg 15 reps

2) 470kg 12 reps

3) 520kg 8 reps

4) 550kg 5 reps

Leg curls & Leg extensions 15 reps for 4 sets each to finish my legs off. I felt pretty tired as this was my first day with an "early start"

Todays diet was:

730 (Following 45mins x trainer) Protein shake & 1 bananna

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1830 Protein Shake

2115 Poached Salmon & Salad

- My stomach is rumbling as we speak so I shall have a big glss of milk rather than eat anything further. I did not train tonight as this will be my rest night having trained chest on tuesday and legs yesterday.

Cardio in the morning tomorrow followed in the afternoon by back & shoulders!!!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Another day complete!

I was knackered when I went to sleep last night, so I decided ahead of the morning to give the morning cardio amiss and do it after I did my weight training. Today I felt hungry all day!! Felt pretty tired too.

830 3 poached eggs on 2 slices of toast

1130 Chicken & rice

1420 4 egg salad

1600 Protein shake

1830 Protein shake

1945 4 sausages, pots, peas & carrots

2200 (I shall have) Protein shake

I had a couple of bits of fruit today. I am going to start snacking on nuts as I want to keep the suger down

Training - Shoulders

Standing barbell

1) 60kg 12 reps

2) 70kg 7 reps & 60kg 3 reps

3) 60kg 9 reps

4) 60kg 8 reps

Side lateral raises

1) 14kg 12 reps

2) 14kg 10 reps & 12kg 4 reps

3) 14kg 10 reps & 12kg 4 reps

4) 14kg 10 reps & 12kg 4 reps

Seated dumbell presses

1) 30kg 10 reps

2) 30kg 9 reps

3) 30kg 7 reps & 20kg 6 reps

Front delt raises

1) 20kg 10 reps

2) 20kg 9 reps

3) 20kg 8 reps

Barbell shrugs

1) 100kg 15 reps

2) 120kg 12 reps

3) 130kg 8 reps

I then did 30mins on the cross trainer


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

my diet is shocking at the mo lol ive only started training 6 weeks ago and have never been to a gym before :/ bad i know. i train 5 times a week but have started doing some cardio at 6am and then training at 7pm when the kids are in bed.saturday is also my cardio day.i always seem to be hungry aswell so i take it i aint eatting enough  tbh im a bloody novice at all this so hopefully i can get my head round it all and see some better results


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> my diet is shocking at the mo lol ive only started training 6 weeks ago and have never been to a gym before :/ bad i know. i train 5 times a week but have started doing some cardio at 6am and then training at 7pm when the kids are in bed.saturday is also my cardio day.i always seem to be hungry aswell so i take it i aint eatting enough  tbh im a bloody novice at all this so hopefully i can get my head round it all and see some better results


Keep it going!! Ive been training a while, but just for size to be honest (not that Ive had much success!) Im finding myself being hungry and tired, but in fact this week I think Ive been training harder than usual. Adrenaline takes over I think


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturdays update

900 - 4 poached eggs, 2 slices of toast

1200 - Chicken & rice

1330 - Apple

1500 - 4 egg salad

1630 - Pre work out shake

1830 - Post work out shake

2000 - Rack of lamb, sweet potatoe, cabbage (and a red wine sauce - had to do it, couldnt help myself!)

Training - Back & Cardio

Lat pulldown

1) 70kg 20 reps

2) 77kg 15 reps

3) 77kg 8 reps, 70kg 5 reps

4) 70kg 10 reps

Wide grip row (Dorian style)

1) 70kg 10 reps

2) 70kg 8 + 2 reps

3) 70kg 8 + 2 reps

Close grip lat pulldown

1) 77kg 10 reps

2) 77kg 8 + 2 reps

3) 77kg 8 + 2 reps

Barbell row

1) 80kg 10 reps

2) 90kg 10 reps

3) 90kg 9 reps

4) 90kg 8 reps

Straigh arm lat pull down

1) 38kg 10 reps

2) 35kg 10reps

3) 35kg 10 reps

I did 45 minutes on the cross trainer after my weights session. I found it easier today (mainly because I could watch Forst on the tv infront of me!)

I felt really tired before I go to the gym, yawning all the way there. But I soon got into the swing of my training and had a great session. Suffering this morning with some great DOMS!!

No caridio at all today, but I`ll do a wee arm session around lunchtime to finish off my week.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunday update

No cardio today, just an arms session.

Diet:

800 4 poached eggs and two slices of toast

1030 Pe workout shake

1230 Post workout shake

1330 Roast beef lunch with one small chocolate pudding and one scoop of ice cream

1700 Tangerine (as a snack)

2000 Roast chicken dinner with one actimal yoghurt

I think as its arms, I wont detail the workout. I got a great pump nevertheless, up to 19 inches. I didnt stuff myself with the roast dinners, just so that filled a hole. Still holding off the drink and eating too much chocolate etc.

No training at all today, this would be my day off. Going to keep the carbs low today I think


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Mondays update

1030 4 poached eggs two slices of toast

1330 4 egg salad

1500 Tangerine

1720 Chicken salad

2014 Steak and come fries

No training today, felt hungryish between meals but nothing too bad.

Looking forward to getting back on the cardio and a good workout tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this fella, I would say you need to be doing atleast 30 mins cardio per day to get things moving a bit quicker, before you get dis-heartened and give up on this goal..


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this fella, I would say you need to be doing atleast 30 mins cardio per day to get things moving a bit quicker, before you get dis-heartened and give up on this goal..


Thanks Jay. This morning I did 50mins on the cross trainer. Think I`ll be looking for the same tomorrow!

Almost time to hit my chest hard and big! Does the "diet" look okay to you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

This is obviously your first time trying to diet/cut! So its going to be a learning curve to see how your body/system works, as we are all different.

For a start you need to cut out chocolate puddings, sausages, fries etc

We all need a treat and a break from a diet.... so I suggest you try having 1 cheat day per week

I would suggest:

Meal 1, 100g oats, low carb protien shake

Meal 2, 2 wholemeal toast 4 scrambled eggs.. 2 whole eggs and 2 whites

Meal 3, chicken salad

Meal 4, sweet potato, tuna salad

Meal 5, white fish with 2 boiled eggs and salad

On your treat day fill your boots, but dont go mental...

And the best piece of advice I can give is "CONSISTENCY" in your training and diet.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> This is obviously your first time trying to diet/cut! So its going to be a learning curve to see how your body/system works, as we are all different.
> 
> For a start you need to cut out chocolate puddings, sausages, fries etc
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuesday:

Diet:

730 (Following 50mins x trainer) Protein shake & 1 bananna

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

2030 Post workout shake

2130 Smoked Mackeral salad

Weights: - Chest

Incline bench (smith machine)

1) 40kg 25 reps

2) 80kg 15 reps

3) 100kg 8 reps

4) 80kg 8 reps

5) 80kg 7 + 2 reps

Decline bench (smith machine):

1) 80kg 8 reps

2) 70kg 8 reps

3) 70kg 7 + 2 reps

4) 70kg 7 + 1 rep

Flat barbell bench with ss dumbell flys

1) 90kg 8 reps 18kg 10 reps

2) 80kg 8 reps 18kg 9 reps

3) 70kg 8 reps 18kg 8 reps

Dips (with weight support)

1) with 12kg 8 reps

2) with 19kg 8 reps

3) with 19kg 6 + 2 reps

Seated pec dec

1) 40kg (each side) 12 reps

2) 40kg 10 reps

3) 40kg 9 reps

Abs - 3 sets leg raises followed by 3 sets of crunches with the rope on a pulldown


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Training looks ok, but if it was me carrying your weight I would be doing more reps less weight.

Also IMO you shouldnt be training abbs. you are never going to see them until you have shifted that excess fat. If you build muscle under that fat, you will just look fatter.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Jay - Ive taken that on board and will intergrate it into my training.

Wednesday looked as follows:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake & 1 bananna

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

20150 Post workout shake

21150 Sausage casserole (I know Jay... I know)

Training:

Squats

1) 60 kg 15

2) 100kg 15

3) 120 10

4) 140kg 4 & 100kg 4 (really disappointed - I just ran out of steam/motivation?)

5) 100kg 10

Leg Extensions

1) 95kg 15

2) 95kg 12

3) 95kg 9 + 2

4) 95kg 8 + 2 then stripped down a couple to burn out

Leg curls 3 sets of 45 kg 10-12 reps

Leg Press - feet higher on the platform and close together 3 sets of 220kg 12 reps (with a pause aft 7/8 on te 2nd and 3rd set) this killed my legs off!!!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Thursday:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake & 1 bananna

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

20150 Post workout shake

21150 Chicken Fajitas

No weight training tonight, night off


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Friday:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

20150 Post workout shake

21150 Chilli con carne

Today I dropped the morning bannana and instead splt if either side of my egg salad. I didnt have any other fruit today. Trying to drop my carbs down gradually. Today in the gym I felt full of energy!! I didnt lift that heavy but I got a great pump right across my shoulders and traps.

Shoulders:

Shoulder on smith machine

1) 40kg 20 r

2) 80kg 11 r

3) 80kg 8 r

4) 60kg 9 r

5) 60kg 7 r 40kg 3 r

Side lateral raises

1) 12kg 15 r

2) 12kg 15 r

3) 12kg 15 r

Front barbell raises ss with cable row

1) 25kg 10 r ss cable row

2) 25kg 11 r ss cable row

3) 25kg 10 r ss cable row

Barbell Shrugs

1) 105kg 12 reps

2) 105kg 12 reps

3) 105kg 12 reps

Behind head press on smith machine

1) 40kg 15 reps

2) 50kg 9 reps

3) 40kg 12 reps


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there! Good luck with everything!

I've just read through your diet etc and you mentioned feeling hungry, maybe try adding a bit more veg to your diet just to bulk meals up slightly, so that you feel that bit fuller. It helps me when Im dieting, just helps take the edge of the hunger.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Hi there! Good luck with everything!
> 
> I've just read through your diet etc and you mentioned feeling hungry, maybe try adding a bit more veg to your diet just to bulk meals up slightly, so that you feel that bit fuller. It helps me when Im dieting, just helps take the edge of the hunger.


Thanks! Yeah I am feeling a bit peckish between meals. Im having peas with my chicken and rice, I`ll add som broc I think. What veg do you use?

Youve got a much smaller tummy to fill then might though


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Thanks! Yeah I am feeling a bit peckish between meals. Im having peas with my chicken and rice, I`ll add som broc I think. What veg do you use?
> 
> Youve got a much smaller tummy to fill then might though


I eat loads of green beans, few runner beans, spinach, brocolli, peppers, carrots, all sorts really. It really does help with hunger pangs though. Also, if you want to snack and have a sweet tooth, quark is a must!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> I eat loads of green beans, few runner beans, spinach, brocolli, peppers, carrots, all sorts really. It really does help with hunger pangs though. Also, if you want to snack and have a sweet tooth, quark is a must!


Thanks, I`ll keep a look out!

Really appreciate the advise


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

10 days in, I decided to upload some pictures. Ive lost almost 5 lbs already. I cant really see any changes, but Im sure that they`ll be soon to come!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturday (thought Id do it now so that its done)

Diet

930 4 paoched eggs, 2 slices seeded bread

1230 Chicken, balsmati brown rice & peas

1400 Protein Shake

1630 Protein Shake & Bananna

1730 - Got peckish when I got home so I ate a piece of makeral on its own

1915 (I shall be having) Lasagned & Salad. Maybe some garlic tear & share bread too

before bed I`ll have another protein shake, say 10/1030

Training - Back

Deadlifts

1) 60kg 20 r

2) 100 kg 15 r

3) 140 kg 10 r

4) 180 kg 2 r (completely ran out of puff) 140kg 6 r

5) 140kg 9 r

Lat Pulldowns

1) 77kg 8

2) 70kg 9

3) 70kg 8, 58 kg 6, 42kg 5

Close grip pulldowns

1) 77kg 10

2) 77kg 6 70kg 4

3) 70kg 9

Straight arm p/d

1) 35kg 10

2) 35kg 10

3) 35kg 9

Hammer grip pull up (with supported weight)

1) 40kg 9

2) 40kg 6

3) 47kg 8

30 minutes cross trainer after training


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunday (again, thought I`d get it done now)

Just to confirm also, after I had the lasagne last night I did have a portin shake at half 10.

Diet:

930 4 paoched eggs, 2 slices seeded bread

1230 Protein Shake

1430 Protein Shake

1530 Chicken, peas & rice

1830 Beef casserole with a small amount of mash and cabbage

2130 (I shall have) A protein shake

I had bags of energy this morning, and couldnt wait to get into the gym hence why i went a bit ealier than usual. Just an arm session, didnt do cardio today (had revision to catch up). As its arms, I wont bore you with the actual weights I was lifting as I think its fairly academic

Preacher curls 1wu plus 3 sets (12 reps)

Tricep cable push down 4 sets (high reps 15plus)

Cable 21`s (3 sets)

Tricep rope push downs (3sets - high reps again)

Seated cable curls (as though doing a front double bicep) 3 sets 12 reps

2 sets of hammer curls superset with one arm tricep pullover

Fantastic pump. Arms measured 18.25 before, just shy of 19 after.

Sneakily weighed myself to - 17st 13lbs. I supressed the excitment as I effectivley had an empty stomach. Proper weigh in is tuesday!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I can see the loss in your pics mate.... you also have a more posative expression on your face....

Keep doing what your doing


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> I can see the loss in your pics mate.... you also have a more posative expression on your face....
> 
> Keep doing what your doing


Thanks Jay.

When I trained yesterday I could see a difference in how tee shirts were around my stomach. Still along way to go but Im loving it!!

I thought not having a glass of wine at the weekend, of having a piece of chocolate etc was going to be impossible, but now that im in the mindframe its not so bad.

Ive a rest day today from everything. I had to get into the office rally early today so I couldnt do any cardio, and tonight im scheduled a night off from training anyway. Im just aching to get into the gym to shed off some weigt, evan if its just an ounce its worth it!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Thanks Jay.
> 
> When I trained yesterday I could see a difference in how tee shirts were around my stomach. Still along way to go but Im loving it!!
> 
> ...


Just be careful what you eat today...if your not doing anything to burn it off:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Just be careful what you eat today...if your not doing anything to burn it off:thumbup1:


To be honest Ive just eaten exactly the same as normal thus far. Although having had a shake at 6pm, I know that I dont need or warrant another one at 8 so Im just going to have my dinner at 830 / 9 and that will be that. I realise I`lm taking out 40g of protein but I`ll save the calories


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Monday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

2100 toad in the hole

Complete rest today. Nothing else to report


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuesday

730 (Following 50 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

2100 Chicken ceaser salad

Today I "weighed in and have lost a total of 7lbs in two weeks! Im absolutely thrilled! It gives me such a buzz and I feel so enthusiastic.

Chest:

Cable cross over

1) 15kg 20 r

2) 17.2kg 15 r

3) 17.5kg 12 r

4) 17.5kg 12 r 12kg 8 r

Flat bench press

1) 100kg 8 r

2) 90kg 8 r

3) 90kg 8 r

4) 90kg 7 r 60kg 6

Flat dumbell fly

1) 20kg 12 r ss press ups

2) 20kg 11 r ss press ups

3) 20kg 10 r ss press ups

Incline machine bench press

1) 60kg 9 r

2) 60kg 8 r

3) 60kg 8 r 40kg 6 r

Strength wasnt all it could be, but I got a good pump on my chest and the lack of energy wast bolstered by the great feeling I had today


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done on the weight loss, nice and steady!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

* I missed the post workout shake out above.

Wednesday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1 Apple

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Protein Shake

2045 Proteing Shake

2130 Chicken in low fat chicken tonight sauce. Parsnips & pots

Back:

Wide grip lat pulldown

1) 70kg 15 r

2) 77kg 8 r 70kg 4 r

3) 77kg 7 r 70kg 5 r

4) 70kg 10 r

Close grip pulldown

1) 77kg 8 r

2) 77kg 8 r

3) 70 kg 9 r

Wide grip row

1) 70kg 10 r

2) 70kg 10 r

3) 70kg 10 r

Straight arm pull down. 3 sets 12 reps (ive forgotten the weight, arounr 35kg I think!)

Machine row

1) 50kg 9 r ss with 30 kg 6 r

2) 45kg 9 r ss with 30 kg 5 r

Again, I felt weaker but I still have a good session. Felt a bit fat in the gym (old woman!) but I think that was a good session. I decided to throw in my back tonight to rejig my schedule abit so in the future it will be:

Monday Chest

Tuesday Back

Thursday Shoulders

Friday Arms

Saturday Legs

Cardio each morning Mon - Frida


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Well done on the weight loss, nice and steady!


Thanks Keeks. I couldnt beleive that Id loose so much! Im thrilled! Hopefully it`ll be 3 more lbs of fat this week


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Thanks Keeks. I couldnt beleive that Id loose so much! Im thrilled! Hopefully it`ll be 3 more lbs of fat this week


Its great when you see the results of your hard work. I find it even more motivating. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Its great when you see the results of your hard work. I find it even more motivating. Keep up the good work!


Hopefully the results will keep on coming. Im worried that one week I`ll look on the scales and I`l have put on, or I look in the mirror and what little muscle I have has gone! Staying positive!!! Got to keep pushing myself!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Hopefully the results will keep on coming. Im worried that one week I`ll look on the scales and I`l have put on, or I look in the mirror and what little muscle I have has gone! Staying positive!!! Got to keep pushing myself!


As long as you keep doing what your doing, then it shouldnt happen but if things slow down etc, then keeping the journal will really help cos then you can assess your food/training etc and make appropriate changes.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> As long as you keep doing what your doing, then it shouldnt happen but if things slow down etc, then keeping the journal will really help cos then you can assess your food/training etc and make appropriate changes.


Thanks Keeks. Words of wisdom as always!!

Felt confident and good day. Lots of energy again, but a shame that it is a rest from weights today!

730 (Following 50 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1 Apple

* 1930 Toad in the hole

* 1030 Protein shake

* shall be having


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Friday

730 (Following 50 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Cod, peas & Rice

1 Apple

1245 4 Egg salad

1545 Cod, peas & Rice

1730 Preworkout shake

1930 Post workout shake

2015 Lasagna

Training - Shoulders

Side lateral raise

1) 10kg 20 r

2) 14kg 12 r

3) 14kg 12 r

4) 14kg 10 r

5) 14 kg 8 r 10kg 6 r

Shoulder press (on machine)

1) 65kg 12 r

2) 65kg 8 r 55kg 4 r

3) 55kg 7 r 45kg 5 r

4) 45kg 12 r

Front dumbell lateral raises

1) 18kg 15 r

2) 18kg 12 r

3) 18kg 10 r

Bent over dumbell rear delts

1) 18kg 11

2) 18kg 10

3) 18kg 10

Incline shoulder press

1) 70 kg 15 r

2) 80kg 8 r 70kg 4

3) 70kg 9 r ss 40kg 6 r

Another good day. Plenty of energy but a bit drained on strength. Thought I began to see some more shape in my shoulders, rear delts ec tonight. The vascularity was a lot better tonight too.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Im lurking in on this journal..

Keep up the good work buddy, great effort so far!

Having bulked for so long it will be a shock trying to change your mind set to cutting.. but dont let the minor mind fcuks get to you! power on and keep yourself accountable by telling others your goals and keeping this journal 

Reps for the great progress thus far!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Im lurking in on this journal..
> 
> Keep up the good work buddy, great effort so far!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words of encouragement. It means alot. My mind set is fixed on how I am going to look at the end of June. Im keeping short term goals as well as long term goals. Initially my first goal was to be 17stone at the end of May. I would hope, at my current rate I can acheive more than that. Then its another short goal to loose more by June.

I always tried to loose a bit of weight but my mind would kick in saying "but you`ll loose size" - This time Ive managed to banish that thought out of my head and i KNOW that I will look really good by the time this has all finished, so it doesnt bother me so much that I cant have a glass of wine, eat some chocolate etc.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturday

730 4 poached eggs on two slices of toast

1030 Pre workout shake

1215 Post workout shake

1330 Steak & salad

1630 Chicken & salad

2000 Chicken fajitas

* Protein shake before bed circa 11pm.

Arms today. As last week, I wont detail the exercises and reps etc as I do not really think is worthwhile. Felt good in the gym and a couple of people commented on the fact they thought Id trimmed up around the middle which as confidence booster!

First day that Ive fancied opening a bottle of wine from the rack, but I have stood by my guns and resisted!!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

LAtest pictures up..... The hard work will pay off soon, I`m keeping the faith!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunday

915 4 poached eggs on 2 slices of toast

1215 Steak, peas & rice

1415 Preworkout shake

1615 Postworkout shake

1730 Chicken & salad

* 2030 Pork chop roast dinner

Training - Legs:

Leg extensions

1) 55kg 25 r

2) 105kg 14 r

3) 105kg 12 r

4) 105kg 10 r

5) 105kg 8 r, 75kf 6 r 45kg 5 r

Leg press

1) 400kg 15 r

2) 470kg 12 r

3) 520kg 9 r

4) 550kg 3 r

Leg curls

1) 45kg 12 r

2) 45kg 10 r

3) 45kg 10 r

Straight leg barbell lifts

1) 60kg 12 r

2) 80kg 12 r

3) 80kg 12 r


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Improvements in them pics!!! quads lokking good too:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Improvements in them pics!!! quads lokking good too:thumbup1:


Thanks Jay, I thought maybe that had something to do with the cardio and the extra work my legs are doing, albeit on the cross trainer. I had a bit of a crisis yesterday, felling abit "o whats the point" by I resisted any naughty temptations and Im still getting there!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Monday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1300 4 Egg salad

1700 Chicken & Rice

2000 Apple

2230 Two fillets of salmon and salad

Had a fairly rubbish day with concerns to getting my food in and my protein shakes. I had some long breaks in my meals and usually I would be be starving hungry, but today it didnt seem too much of a problem.

After I did my cardio this morning, when I was showering I could see a lot more definition in my stomach especially


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Thanks Jay, I thought maybe that had something to do with the cardio and the extra work my legs are doing, albeit on the cross trainer. I had a bit of a crisis yesterday, felling abit "o whats the point" by I resisted any naughty temptations and Im still getting there!


Mate your doing so well....so dont fall off the wagon..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Thanks Jay, I thought maybe that had something to do with the cardio and the extra work my legs are doing, albeit on the cross trainer. I had a bit of a crisis yesterday, felling abit "o whats the point" by I resisted any naughty temptations and Im still getting there!


As Jay said, you're doing so well, keep at it!

Do you have a planned cheat meal at the moment? I find that usually I have a cheat meal on a Saturday night (apart from now as Im doing a trail prep so no cheats for a month), I look forward to it all week and knowing that Ive got that cheat meal helps me from straying from my diet. I then fantasize all week planning what Im going to have, enjoy it to the max then diet starts again on Sunday and I can quite happily start dieting again.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> As Jay said, you're doing so well, keep at it!
> 
> Do you have a planned cheat meal at the moment? I find that usually I have a cheat meal on a Saturday night (apart from now as Im doing a trail prep so no cheats for a month), I look forward to it all week and knowing that Ive got that cheat meal helps me from straying from my diet. I then fantasize all week planning what Im going to have, enjoy it to the max then diet starts again on Sunday and I can quite happily start dieting again.





Jay.32 said:


> Mate your doing so well....so dont fall off the wagon..


I`m staying firmly on it dont worry. I think that it was a touch of boredom that drove me close on sunday! It wont be happening again.

I dont have a set cheat meal as each evening for dinner I have a normal, healthy dinner so I think that counts combined as having one per week. As my progress gets ever closer to my desired goal then I will cut them out too but one step at a time


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuesday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1300 4 Egg salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

18300 Apple

2100 Two low lean beef burgers, salad and some homemade potato wedges

I couldnt do any weights again tonight, I was working late again.

Id usually have began panicking by now but the morning cardio is keeping me ticking over.

Cant wait to get in the gym tomorrow night!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> As Jay said, you're doing so well, keep at it!
> 
> Do you have a planned cheat meal at the moment? I find that usually I have a cheat meal on a Saturday night (apart from now as Im doing a trail prep so *no cheats for a month)*, I look forward to it all week and knowing that Ive got that cheat meal helps me from straying from my diet. I then fantasize all week planning what Im going to have, enjoy it to the max then diet starts again on Sunday and I can quite happily start dieting again.


I think even in prep mode, you still need 1 cheat meal per week to kick start the metabolism...


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

What do you define as a cheat meal? I class my evening meals, despite being either meat and two veg kind of dinners, or fish with salad as kind of cheat meals? I do love my roast dinners so at the weekends I have a big serving of them...... Im not a fan of pizza or things like that so I was going down the path of small cheats each day atm instead of one big one at the end of the day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Sulk said:


> What do you define as a cheat meal? I class my evening meals, despite being either meat and two veg kind of dinners, or fish with salad as kind of cheat meals? I do love my roast dinners so at the weekends I have a big serving of them...... Im not a fan of pizza or things like that so I was going down the path of small cheats each day atm instead of one big one at the end of the day


Mate that message about cheat meal was aimed at the lovely keeks..

But, anyway a cheat meal to me is anything I fancy, indian or chinese takeaway, pizza or chips etc with some nice desert or chocolate after..

After following many journals alot of people find, eating good/clean all week, can sometimes make your metabolism dormant. So a bit of junk food once a week kick starts it back in to action.. I first noticed this in weamans journal.. and he's always in great shape..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Mate that message about cheat meal was aimed at the lovely keeks..
> 
> But, anyway a cheat meal to me is anything I fancy, indian or chinese takeaway, pizza or chips etc with some nice desert or chocolate after..
> 
> After following many journals alot of people find, eating good/clean all week, can sometimes make your metabolism dormant. So a bit of junk food once a week kick starts it back in to action.. I first noticed this in weamans journal.. and he's always in great shape..


My idea of a cheat meal is the same, and defo gotta have some chocolate or something after.

I agree with the cheat meal thing though, I found that in previous preps, I did benefit from a cheat meal in the early-ish stages. The only reason Im doing the no cheat meal thing for a month is that my PT wanted me to do it, along with trying the carb cycling thing, just to see how I repsond. When I actually start the prep, she said that I was going to probably have a cheat meal in up until maybe 6 weeks out depending on I get on.


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

OKay, so we`re saying a cheat meal. So, lets say sunday I go to a chinese or a curry. Do I eat just a plate full? Eat a couple of platfuls?


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Wednesday

730 (Following 50 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1300 4 Egg salad

1700 Chicken & Rice

1700 Apple

1800 Pre workout shake

2015 Post workout shake

2130 Sausages, sweet pot mas and carrots

Training. Chest:

Cable flys

1) 15kg 25 reps

2) 17.5 15 reps

3) 17.5kg 12 reps

4) 17.5kg 12 r

5) 17.5kg 10 r

Bench press

1) 90kg 12 r

2) 90kg 10 r

2) 90kg 9 r

3) 80kg 8 r

Flat dumbell fly

1) 18kg 15 r

2) 18kg 12 r

3) 18kg 12 r

Incline machine press

1) 70kg 12 r

2) 60kg 10 r

3) 60kg 6 50 4

I then did some triceps:

Pushdowns 3 sets

Single arm reverse grip cable pushdowns 3 sets

Rope pushdowns 3 sets

Had a really great workout, pump was fantastic.

Weigh in today - Another 2lbs lost this week!!! Total is up to 9lbs now in the three weeks.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Depends on how far put from comp IMO. If your quite a while out, eat as much as you want, as comp is getting closer, have a nice decent cheat meal but dont go overboard, just depends on what you want to do and how you feel from it. I can have a cheat meal, then jump on the scales the next morning and 2 maybe 3lbs on but I hold water after, so after a day or two, jump back on scales and its gone. But when I do have a cheat, I make sure I enjoy it to the max!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Well done again on the weight drop! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Keeks said:


> Depends on how far put from comp IMO. If your quite a while out, eat as much as you want, as comp is getting closer, have a nice decent cheat meal but dont go overboard, just depends on what you want to do and how you feel from it. I can have a cheat meal, then jump on the scales the next morning and 2 maybe 3lbs on but I hold water after, so after a day or two, jump back on scales and its gone. But when I do have a cheat, I make sure I enjoy it to the max!





Keeks said:


> Well done again on the weight drop! :thumbup1:


Thank you. I am pretty pleased wih myself.

Thats useful info on the cheat meal. Im still umm-ing and arr-ing over it. I think sunday I might have a chinese or something..... It makes sense, just a bit cautious about it


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Thursday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Chicken salad

1545 Chicken & Jacket

1750 Pre workout shake

2000 Post workout shake

2100 Cottage pie and green beans

Back:

I trained tonight at Hercules in Colchester, and I`ll be honest, I have not got a clue on what weights I was lifting. I let my muscles guide me tonight.

Lat pull over 4 sets

Close grip lat pulldown 3 sets

Cable lat pulldown 3 sets

Rear delts (pec dec) 3 sets

Seated cable row 3 sets

Deadlifts 100 kg 3 sets 12 reps

Had a great session, and I got an awesome pump again!

Rest day tomorrow, then shoulders on saturday


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Friday

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

2030 CHEAT MEAL - Chinese takeaway, 4 beers and a glass of wine

Okay, so today I half fell, gripping hold of the reigns off the saddle. After work I had to go to a networking event. I said to myself that I`l have a couple of drinks and had planned on just having white wine of gin and tonic. Without asking for it, my boss bought me Becks vier (which I hate) and which ended up being four!! I felt awful having brokenmy non drinking embargo after nearly four weeks.

Having had a few drinks, I kind of wrote the evening off, which I know is completely the wrong mindset. I grabbed a takeaway chinese on the way home, justifying it to myself as this shall be the "cheat meal" that we`ve been talking about it. In order to cleanse my mouth of the awful beer taste I had a glass of wine with it.

Im just hopeful that this hasnt sent my weight goals off the rails!!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturday

0900 4 poached eggs on toast

1200 Jacket pot with chilli & cheese

1400 Preworkout shake

1615 Postworkout shake

1800 Some pieces of mackeral straight out the packet, not salad or anthing

2000 Lean lamb cutlets, cabbage, sweet pot and a red wine sauce. One small portion of pavlova

Training - Shoulders

Dumbell lateral raises

1) 10kg 25 r

2) 14kg 20 r

2) 14kg 15 r

3) 14kg 12 r

4) 14 kg 10 r

Shoulder press (weight machine)

1) 65kg each side 11 r

2) 65kg 8 r 50kg 4 r

3) 50kg 8 r 30kg 6 r

Behind head shoulder press

1) 50kg 10 r

2) 40kg 12 r

3) 40kg 10 r

Dumbell front lateral raises

1) 20kg 10 r

2) 20kg 10 r

3) 20kg 8 r 16kg 4 r

Barbell raises

1) 40kg 12 r

2) 40kg10 r

3) 40kg 10 r

Felt awful today! My stomach felt heavy and bloated, and I felt a bit sick all through the morning! I felt a lot better and more comfortable in the evening. I couldnt face doing my gym session really I felt that bad so I just left it at the weights, sat in the sauna for a bit and then headed down to the golf range.

I thought my actual session went well, despite feeling a bit off.

I thought Id try and keep my intake of food etc at a minimum today as I would have had an awful lot of calories to use up from the night before. Ended up still feeling hungry after dinner, but I resisted the urge to eat anything further which seemed like the best thing to do at the time.

This morning I woke up feeling a lot better and ate my breakfast with barely any fuss at all unlike yesterday


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just a little blip mate... you have fallen down.. but it sounds like you got straight back up:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Latest picture updates...











Again, not sure that I can really see anything happening here! I seem to see it first thing in the mornings and thats about it.....


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Its been a few days and for that I can only apologies! I been very busy with work, but have still managed all my gym sessions and diet this week.

Monday:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Preworkout shake

2000 Postworkout shake

2030 Sausages with veg and mash

Training - Chest

Incline smith machine 4 sets

Decline smith machine 4 sets

Cable crossovers 4 sets

Pec dec 3 sets

Rope Tricep puss down 3 sets

zbare push downs 3 sets plus ending on a drop

Single hand cable pushdowns 3 sets.

For the very first time, veins began to show across my chest, not just on my shoulders. I felt great and the pump I obtained was awesome!

Tuesday:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Preworkout shake

2000 Postworkout shake

2030 Chill and rice

Training Back:

Lat pullups (with assitance on machine) 4 sets

Close grip Lat pulldowns 3 sets

Seated row 3 sets

Straight arm pull downs 4 sets

Deadlifts for reps on 100kg 3 sets

This was again, another great session and the DOMS that I had on wednesday were crazy. I feel so much fitter and leaner, and can notice and see the difference in the mirror as I train!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Wednesday:

730 (Following 45 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1900 Paella and two slices thick white bread with marg ( I know I shouldnt have but it felt okay)

2200 Protein Shake

No training today, definately feel a lot slimmer and the suit trousers are starting to become unwearable. Still dont seeme to have lost anything ontop or around the legs which is the most incouraging thing for me, thats what I was always afraid on. Absolutely loveing the gains Im making and every morning I wake up relishing the cardio, the diet etc. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

CONSISTENCY!!! works


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Cheers Jay. Having a great week training, feeling really good this week


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Thursday

730 (Following 50 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 Chicken & Rice

1800 Preworkout shake

2000 Postworkout shake

2045 Chicken ceaser salad

Shoulders

4 sets lateral side raises 12-15 reps

4 sets smith machine press 10-15 reps

3 sets front dumbel lateral raises 10 reps

3 sets rear delts 10 reps

3 sets behine head pressing 10-20 reps

Good session, pump was awesome again. Felt good.

Had a big ego boast today. I saw a chap in the gym I havent seen in a while and he remarked about how much size i was carrying and how my my stomach was beginning to taper in. Plus another couple who i guess i havent seen in a months or so, so when i began dieting said about the weight id lost around my tummy


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Friday

Suffering a bit with a cold and sore throat so I only did my cardio first thing this morning and didnt do my weights this morning. I figured that recovery was required over training.

730 (Following 545 mins x trainer) Protein shake

945 Chicken & Rice

1245 Mackeral salad

1545 mince& Rice

1945 Sausage casserole. Tonight I also ate a medium/small bowl of popcorn and drank a gingerbread latte whilst watching a film I didnt think this was too bad


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi mate,

I notice that you are in favour of having a tasty home cooked meal every evening, when you start to phase it out, maybe start by cutting the carbs out and adding more veg. The carbs you have maybe getting stored as fat as they're not getting used. Just a thought pal.

Im cutting too, i also have a journal on the go. Been good all week then had a major stodge craving last night and pigged out! I know how hard it is sometimes!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

I like the sound of that. I do favour a "normal" meal in the evening. I think it keeps me on the straight and narrow to be honest.

I`ll give yours a checkout later on!

Its tough isnt it, but seeing the results day in day out is becoming far more rewarding than the cravings I find


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturday

745 5 egg scrambled with onions

1030 Chicken ceaser salad (one breast)

1330 chilli jacket with cheese

1600 preworkout shake

1815 Post workou shake

*2015 2 lean rump steaks with chips

Training arms:

3 sets z-bar preacher curls

3 sets tricep pushdowns

3 sets 21`s

3 sets rope pressdowns

3 sets hammer curls

3 sets machine pressdowns

Got an amazing pump on my arms today. They appeared very full and the veins were really visible.

I didnt do any cardio today as still feeling a bit rough with the cold. Im going to try and do some tomorrow, especially as Im not lifting tomorrow


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunday

0700 4 poached eggs 2 slices of toast

1000 chicken ceaser salad

1330 chicken ceaser salad

1800 Roast beef, pavolva for puds

*2200 Protein shake

Craving cheese doritos tonight!! There is a packet calling my name in the cupboard!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Incredible Sulk said:


> Sunday
> 
> 0700 4 poached eggs 2 slices of toast
> 
> ...


leave them alone:no:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sunday

Felt **** with this cold/cough all day!

0700 4 poached eggs on two slices toast

1000 Chicken ceaser salad

1330 Thai chicken soup with roll

During the afternoon 4 tesco finest cookies, one bowl of doritos

2000 Toad in the hole

I felt guilty about the cookies and doritos for a bit, but not too long. Felt really under the weather yesterday and its not THAT bad after all.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

man flu is a killer:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> man flu is a killer:laugh:


Damn straight!!!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuesday

0730 Protein shake (after 45mins xtrainer)

945 Chicken, rice & peas

1245 Steak with ceaser salad

1545 Chicken ceaser salad

1800 Protein shake

2000 Protein shake

2045 Chicken, bacon & mushroom casserole with some rice

Training Chest

4 sets incline press

4 sets flate press

4 sets decline press

3 sets tricep pushdown

3 sets zbar standing presses behind the head

3 sets reverse grip pushdowns

Felt really pumped up and had a great session!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello..... whats happening in here???


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Wednesday

0730 Protein shake (after 45mins xtrainer)

945 Chicken, rice & peas

1245 Chicken ceaser salad

1545 Chicken ceaser salad

1800 Protein shake

2000 Protein shake

2045 Sausage metballs

Traing - Back

4 sets pullups

3 sets straight arm pulldown

3 sets dumbell pullovers

3 sets lat pulldown

3 sets high reps deadlifts

Id gained a lb this week! I dont really know how this happened! Even though I had "put on" weight, my waist is still coming down, my vasularity is still getting better and I look and feel leaner


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Thursday

0730 Protein shake (after 50mins xtrainer)

945 lean beef burgers x 2, rice & peas

1245 Chicken ceaser salad

1545 Chicken ceaser salad

1830 Protein shake

2100 Chicken Fajitas

Rest night tonight, just chilling!


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Friday

0730 Protein shake (after 50mins xtrainer)

945 2 lean beef burgers, rice & peas

1245 Chicken ceaser salad

1545 Chicken ceaser salad

1800 Protein shake

2000 Protein shake

2045 Sausage & mash

Training Shoulders:

4 shoulder press on smith machine

4 sets side dbell raises

3 sets rear delts on pec dec

3 sets front dbell raises

3 sets machine press

I didnt have a great session but it was good enough to get on by with. Still feeling leaner


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Saturday

0900 4 poached eggs 2 slices of toast

1215 lean beef burger with thick pot chips

1530 Protein Shake

1930 Home cooked chinese - special fried rice, s&s pork, duck breasts in plum sauce

1 bread & butter pudding with chocolate ice cream

1 bottle of white wine, 1 glass of sherry

During the day I made myself two gingerbread latte`s.

No gym today as a it was a rest day and I was feeling the effects of the strictness this week. It was nice to just chill out today. Played golf this afternoon, only 9 holes but I consider the long walk to be good enough cardio for the day


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Monday

0730 Protein shake (after 50mins xtrainer)

945 chicken, rice & peas

1245 Chicken ceaser salad

1545 mackeral salad

1800 Protein shake

2000 Protein shake

2045 Chicken casserole with small amount of rice

Training - Chest

4 sets flat dumbell press

3 sets incline dumbell press

3 sets decline dumbell press

3 sets dips

3 sets tricep pushdowns

3 sets standing z bar french presses

The pump I got on my chest and triceps was again, amazing and me arms and chest, shoulders too look even more defined before and after the session. My waist is certainly tapering in more and more


----------



## Incredible Sulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuesday

0730 Protein shake (after 50mins xtrainer)

945 2 lean beef burgers, rice & peas

1245 Chicken ceaser salad

1545 Chicken ceaser salad

1845 Protein shake

2050 Protein shake

2145 Salmon, new pots and cabbage

Training Legs

4 sets leg extensions

4 sets close feet leg press

3 sets standing leg curls

3 sets seated leg curls

3 sets glute machine

I wasnt able to do any squatting or heavy leg pressing tonight - but jeez I dont think my legs knew the difference!! The pump and pain in my quads whilst doing the close feet presses was out of this word. Felt sick as a dog after the session!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Just checking in mate seeing how the progress is going. Sounds like its going well dude, keep it up!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats going on?????????????????? have you fallen off the wagon mate


----------

